# استفسار هام بخصوص الــ manhole



## ابو مريم واحد (10 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
لن اطيل ولكن عندي استفسارين وهما :
1_ ما الفرق بين inspection champers والـ manholes ؟
2_ماهي المسافة بين كل manhole واخر طبقا للكود حسب قطر الماسورة؟

رجاءا اذا توفر جدول من الاكواد الصحية بخصوص النقطة رقم 2 يكون افضل.


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (11 يناير 2016)

بالنسبة النقطة رقم 1 :
inspection chamber عمقها لا يتعدى 1.2 متر ومقاستها 60*60 او 60*90 سم
النقطة رقم 2: 
المسافة بين كل manhole تساوى 30متر لماسورة قطرها 175-200مم
المسافة بين كل manhole تساوى 50 متر لماسورة قطرها 200 -300 مم
االمسافة بين كل manhole تساوى 60 متر لماسورة قطرها 300-400مم
االمسافة بين كل manhole تساوى 100 متر لماسورة قطرها 400-900مم
االمسافة بين كل manhole تساوى 150متر لماسورة قطرها 900-1200مم
االمسافة بين كل manhole تساوى 200متر لماسورة قطرها 1200 فيما فوق

المصدر (الكود المصري لأسس وشروط التنفيذ لخطوط المواسير المستخدمة في شبكات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي) كود رقم (102)/1
مايو 2010
جدول (4-7) اكبر مسافة مسموح بها بين المطابق للأقطار المختلفة
صفحة 1/49


----------



## ايمن الكبره (6 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق طيه ملف كامل عن المطابق (manholes)
(تم تقسيم الملف الى ثلاثة اجزاء)


----------

